# am negative...



## Bântuit

Sărut mâna tuturor ! 

Partea colorată în verde e cam fără sens pentru mine .

[ Nu m-ai inteles . nane - nu mai e la fel. de la ce piesa este negativul ala cum se cheama piesa daca imi zice cineva vi-l trimit si voua mai *am negative de la* piesele lui.]

Dacă are sens pentru voi , este comună ?

Mulțumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

În ziua de azi, "sărut mâna" se foloseşte numai când te adresezi unei femei 

Textul în discuţie este o enigmă - îmi prinde bine acum în Cozumel (e furtună şi nu pot să fac scuba) - un amestec de jargon şi detalii care lipsesc.

 [ Nu m-ai inteles . nane - nu mai e la fel. de la ce piesa este negativul ala cum se cheama piesa daca imi zice cineva vi-l trimit si voua mai *am negative de la* piesele lui.]

I. *nane* cred ca este "nene"
II. în textul tău, negativ cred că se referă la un tipar, model sau formă/matriţă (as in mould for die-cast)

mai *am negative de la* piesele lui -> I still have the moulds for his parts

Dacă textul era mai dezvoltat, poate că puteam să facem o traducere mai coerentă...

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

> În ziua de azi, "sărut mâna" se foloseşte numai când te adresezi unei femei



Habar n-am ,mulţumesc pentru nota ta, 



> Dacă textul era mai dezvoltat, poate că puteam să facem o traducere mai coerentă...



Explicarea ta e perfectă ,întreaga frază e clară acum.


----------



## Trisia

Bântuit said:


> Explicarea ta e perfectă ,întreaga frază e clară acum.



Bag mâna-n foc că de fapt nu e clar, și asta *nu* din vina lui Farscape.
Eu interpretez această frază _complet _diferit.

Dă-ne te rog mai mult context -- poți să pui în total patru fraze.
Despre ce e vorba în text? De unde e textul?

Mersi.


----------



## misadro

"nan" also means "godfather" (nane - vocative - in fact .. see it's isolated from text proper) .. more context is needed .. but i tend to believe farscape's explanation is right ...


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc tuturor ,îmi pare rău că este incomplet pentru că nu găseam contextul acesta pe net,aşa că nu pot să scriu mai multe fraze,


----------



## Trisia

misadro said:


> .. more context is needed .. but *I* tend to believe farscape's explanation is right ...



Not unless "mould" can also mean the instrumental part of a track.


----------



## Miutzu

Trisia are dreptate.
Negativul se refera la partea instrumentala a acelei piese.


----------



## farscape

Reanalizând contextul, şi eu zic că Trisia are dreptate - e singura interpretare care e de sine stătătoare.

Later,


----------

